# Odd, but can I run 215/60-16 tire size on the Spec-V?



## sentra-audio (Feb 15, 2004)

www.tirerack.com and www.discounttiredirect.com does not have 215/60-16 as recommended tire size for 16" rim. 

This size tire is more abundant and has longer tread life. I need tires that last and good for all season. I don't race.

Does it mean they won't fit on the Spec-V? Drastically affect handling?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

that's a pretty big difference
first you'd have to switch wheels, and the new tire/wheel combo would be almost 2" taller than the stock ones. This could cause problems with rubbing, and your speedometer will be off by almost 5mph at 60


----------



## sentra-audio (Feb 15, 2004)

*thank you*

i c.

in that case, i m going to run 15" rims/tires instead. tirerack has some 15" rims that fit the 2002 spec-v. tire choice is yokohama avid touring. it has 600++ tread wear.

gonna sell my stock 17" rims.


thanks bro.


----------



## Yamakasi (Jun 11, 2003)

sentra-audio said:


> i c.
> 
> in that case, i m going to run 15" rims/tires instead. tirerack has some 15" rims that fit the 2002 spec-v. tire choice is yokohama avid touring. it has 600++ tread wear.
> 
> ...


Where do you live? I could be interested in buying the rims.


----------



## sentra-audio (Feb 15, 2004)

*Boston, MA*

The Cold Northeast. Boston, MA

email: [email protected]


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

sentra-audio said:


> i c.
> 
> in that case, i m going to run 15" rims/tires instead. tirerack has some 15" rims that fit the 2002 spec-v. tire choice is yokohama avid touring. it has 600++ tread wear.
> 
> ...


why not keep your rims/tires for spring and summer?


----------

